# Mains hook up Problems



## Cass (Apr 9, 2017)

Anyone any ideas been away this weekend and was on mains hook up every thing working fine on day one, day 2 went to put water on nothing, tried heater nothing, plug sockets nothing, checked fuses box in van nothing tripped out, checked mains fuse box on site not tripped out.  Didn't really cause a problem as we just used gas instead, but would like to get it sorted.


----------



## molly 2 (Apr 9, 2017)

Have you checked out your cable ,Or maybe the power was down .


----------



## Cass (Apr 10, 2017)

Power wasn't down as there was only our that went off, don't think it would be the cable, going to plug it in at home and see if by magic its started working again,


----------



## sak (Apr 10, 2017)

I have seen a circuit breaker stay in the on position when the power has tripped so I now carry a plug in voltage tester so I can check for power.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2017)

One good reason to fit a polarity changer switch before the fuse trip unit as it will show a led green if all is well,£45 ebay.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 10, 2017)

Some mcb's need to be switched to the off position first to reset them , they don't all , always trip to the off position , they can appear to be in the on position even when they have tripped !


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 10, 2017)

First thing to try is a different ehu cable that you know is working.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 10, 2017)

These were a great idea but never caught on. The idea was when tripped off the switch goes to the centre position so you know its tripped rather than the OFF,  where you don't know if its tripped or been turned Off.

To reset you have to turn OFF then turn On, if you don't you cannot turn on from the tripped position.

Alf





StevenJ said:


> Some mcb's need to be switched to the off position first to reset them , they don't all , always trip to the off position , they can appear to be in the on position even when they have tripped !


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2017)

hairydog said:


> Pay £45 for an entirely useless device because it has a green light?
> Would you like to buy a share in the Garden Bridge? I can offer a good discount!



No its the bees knees because if you go and find a site which the polarity is wrong way round it lights red so just flick the switch and it will be reversed and show green,and yes it does mater if ac is fazed properly mr stingy man.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 10, 2017)

Trev perhaps we ought to buy shares in the Garden Bridge.

Alf




trevskoda said:


> No its the bees knees because if you go and find a site which the polarity is wrong way round it lights red so just flick the switch and it will be reversed and show green,and yes it does mater if ac is fazed properly mr stingy man.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 10, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> No its the bees knees because if you go and find a site which the polarity is wrong way round it lights red so just flick the switch and it will be reversed and show green,and yes it does mater if ac is fazed properly mr stingy man.



All mains appliances will work exactly the same if there is a reverse polarity supply from the electric bollard.Providing that no one takes a cover off a 240v appliance and has a poke around then it will work ok and be safe.The only difference with reverse polarity is that one side of the appliance will still be live even with the wall socket switched off,unless the wall socket has a double pole isolator in which case both live and neutral will be isolated.

I do have a reverse polarity indicator and a change over cable for this situation.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Apr 10, 2017)

Not unknown for the external socket to have a broken connection inside the housing. Caused by the wiggling when plugging / unplugging the EHU lead.
Easy to check as the whole connector unscrews.


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 10, 2017)

phase3begins said:


> Not unknown for the external socket to have a broken connection inside the housing. Caused by the wiggling when plugging / unplugging the EHU lead.
> .



Or by driving off without unplugging the cable. 



Only did it the once though...


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 10, 2017)

Alf said:


> Trev perhaps we ought to buy shares in the Garden Bridge.
> 
> Alf



To right alf and lots of money to be made,strange thing how plugs and other things have a colour coding better to be safe than sorry but mister stingy and others think they know better,now for some coffee and a german bicy.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 11, 2017)

Alf



hairydog said:


> Reversing the polarity cannot affect the phase. A 230v supply is single phase.
> 
> Reversed polarity means that the live and neutral lines are reversed. This means that instead of going from positive to negative 50 times a second, the voltage goes for negative to positive 50 times a second.
> 
> If the polarity is reversed on an AC supply, what possible difference could that make to anything? It's a complete and utter nonsense. An utterly useless snake oil device. It is as stupid and unnecessary at 1p as at £45 or £450. Just more pointless junk to go wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 46140 (Apr 11, 2017)

This is a question not a statement.
If the polarity is reversed, how would that effect the switched 13 amp sockets, and the thermostat on the fridge, as I thought these had the switching on the live side not the negative. Would you still be able to isolate the 13amp sockets ? would the fridge cut out ?
Similarly, the fuses are in the positive line, if the power is going down the negative wire, are the fuses not protecting the system?

Graham.


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Apr 11, 2017)

This chap normally seems to talk sense
Reverse Polarity - A Reverse View?


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 11, 2017)

FINGERLESS said:


> This is a question not a statement.
> If the polarity is reversed, how would that effect the switched 13 amp sockets, and the thermostat on the fridge, as I thought these had the switching on the live side not the negative. Would you still be able to isolate the 13amp sockets ? would the fridge cut out ?
> Similarly, the fuses are in the positive line, if the power is going down the negative wire, are the fuses not protecting the system?
> 
> Graham.



The only safe way to isolate the 13 amp sockets if in reverse polarity is to remove the ehu cable,do not rely on the fitted circuit breaker in the motorhome.

In the event of reverse polarity everything will work the same as it does with correct polarity,a fridge thermostat will still work and inline fuses still function regardless of where they are in the circuit.

I did explain in a previous post the effects of reverse polarity...........



wakk44 said:


> All mains appliances will work exactly the same if  there is a reverse polarity supply from the electric bollard.Providing  that no one takes a cover off a 240v appliance and has a poke around  then it will work ok and be safe.The only difference with reverse  polarity is that one side of the appliance will still be live even with  the wall socket switched off,unless the wall socket has a double pole  isolator in which case both live and neutral will be isolated.


----------



## runnach (Apr 11, 2017)

RP does seem shrouded in a bit of black magic.

I guarantee if you have camped in France, you don't have to look to far to find RP. It was one of our checks commissioning statics start of season.

The French plugs of live neutral two earths, mean pretty much it can be wired either way, The company I worked for had a lot of UK and Irish visitors using travel adapters which was pretty much the reason we were asked to check and rectify.

What was a bigger problem and more concern was 2007/2008 time IRM were fitting sockets and the earth pins either breaking or squashing so no earth.

A revised socket was sent from Irm and we replaced hundreds literally. 

What was more concerning, and I heard the story on one than more occasion is on French properties being renovated by Brits, it wasn't uncommon for them to use Uk electrician pals in exchange for a holiday etc. and all was fine until EDF turned up to set the power live and refused. The reason is in France you cant use rings everything has to be radials.

I think I got the easier gig tbh , gas and aircon  ,

Channa


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2017)

I know most things will work rev pol but to be safe i fitted a switch over unit,better safe than sorry as i have 2 kids who poke the fingers into every thing and i would rather have the live side fused thank you very much.


----------



## Beemer (Apr 11, 2017)

I used to work as an electrician and I have been out to jobs where the only thing that needed doing was resetting the RCD.
Sometimes when the RCD trips it does not go all the way down, requiring you to flick the switch all the way down and then back up.


----------



## listerdiesel (Apr 11, 2017)

It's a funny old world, but we live in the UK where Earth, Live and Neutral are rigidly defined and are allocated to specific pins on our unique plugs.

In Europe, they have reversible plugs in most of the western European countries, so Live and Neutral can be either way round, purely by the way you plug your EHU cable in.

Inside your motorhome, it matters not which way things come in as long as you have an isolating 2-pole RCD fitted. Nothing will matter UNLESS someone has done a silly and put Neutral and Earth together at the box, in which case things could get nasty very quickly.

I personally don't earth every single bit of metal in the vehicle, I only take power to proper 3-pin earthed sockets and appliances that take a proper earth connection and that are fed from the AC box.

There should be no way that any live/neutral reversal should endanger anyone, not least children who should not have access to anything with live connections in the first place.

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 11, 2017)

see posts 7 & 9

Alf




Beemer said:


> I used to work as an electrician and I have been out to jobs where the only thing that needed doing was resetting the RCD.
> Sometimes when the RCD trips it does not go all the way down, requiring you to flick the switch all the way down and then back up.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 11, 2017)

hairydog said:


> When did you last see a fuse in a mains installation?



Actually only a few weeks ago in a school



hairydog said:


> It would take a special kind of stupid to even get to the point of tripping the RCD.



Trust me special kind of stupid is still prevelant


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2017)

listerdiesel said:


> It's a funny old world, but we live in the UK where Earth, Live and Neutral are rigidly defined and are allocated to specific pins on our unique plugs.
> 
> In Europe, they have reversible plugs in most of the western European countries, so Live and Neutral can be either way round, purely by the way you plug your EHU cable in.
> 
> ...



Thing is peter kids have a habit of doing the most silly things when your back is turned for a split second,yes i do know with a c/breaker all should be fine but i still like things done right.


----------



## Cass (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks I will try a different lead if I can find one,  have switched the switch up a d doe
Down and plugged it in at home there is still no power to anything that runs in 240


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> Actually only a few weeks ago in a school
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me special kind of stupid is still prevelant



My house has no trip but just fuses,looks like another job for me to do as if my valve tv has the plug wired wrong and falls into the bath it could be shocking.:scared:
On a more sensible note what size of trip unit should i be looking to install at home as im down for a new meter soon and i would like to get this sorted along with my a/b change over switch for my genny.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> My house has no trip but just fuses,looks like another job for me to do as if my valve tv has the plug wired wrong and falls into the bath it could be shocking.:scared:
> On a more sensible note what size of trip unit should i be looking to install at home as im down for a new meter soon and i would like to get this sorted along with my a/b change over switch for my genny.



Try something like this Trev

10 Way Insulated Dual Split Populated Consumer Unit - 34 LEFT


----------



## witzend (Apr 11, 2017)

or replace fuses with these  Wylex plug in MCB compatible fuse 6 amp - 16 amp - 32 amp trip switch | eBay   look at pictures just remove fuses and replace with these


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 11, 2017)

I could do with some of them myself lol

I suppose I really should do


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2017)

I already have a big industrial 10 bit fuse box which i fitted many years back so i will look at replacement rcd fuses or can i put a sep rcd unit before the box as brother inlaw/outlaw has them in his cave,what trip rating should i use 80 or 100.
I dont want to change the whole fuse box.


----------



## Cass (Apr 11, 2017)

witzend said:


> or replace fuses with these  Wylex plug in MCB compatible fuse 6 amp - 16 amp - 32 amp trip switch | eBay   look at pictures just remove fuses and replace with these



I did try pulling at the fuse but they wouldn't come out, and was told by the other half to wait until we home, will try if I get time tomorrow


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 11, 2017)

What about the time you drove off and pulled the EHU cable out of the socket? that normally yanks one connection, at least, out of the socket plug.   I did it last month at home as I had forgotten it was in, and I had to get the van on the road as the football crowd cars were filling my road, and I was going to France at 1630. I would have been trapped in my drive otherwise and missed the train. Hate football crowds.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 11, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> I already have a big industrial 10 bit fuse box which i fitted many years back so i will look at replacement rcd fuses or* can i put a sep rcd unit before the box *as brother inlaw/outlaw has them in his cave,what trip rating should i use 80 or 100.
> I dont want to change the whole fuse box.




Looking to see if it's permissable in Regs , not 100% sure , I don't do domestic so it's not an area I'm familiar with.


----------



## Cass (Apr 11, 2017)

phase3begins said:


> Not unknown for the external socket to have a broken connection inside the housing. Caused by the wiggling when plugging / unplugging the EHU lead.
> Easy to check as the whole connector unscrews.



Nothing was unplugged one day working the next not


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 11, 2017)

witzend said:


> or replace fuses with these  Wylex plug in MCB compatible fuse 6 amp - 16 amp - 32 amp trip switch | eBay   look at pictures just remove fuses and replace with these



Think this may be the way to go so all sections of the cave are sep/cir's,saving me down on hands and knees at night in a black out situation,thanks.:wave:


----------



## runnach (Apr 12, 2017)

hairydog said:


> If you use a french plug (or any other euro socket plug) you have a 50-50 chance of RP. The plugs can be inserted either way up. It's not an issue. There is no way to prevent "reverse" polarity because there is no such thing when the plugs are reversible.


 That's pretty much what I said re euro plugs, I also mentioned travel adapters, which people tend to put in a socket earth pin uppermost. In that scenario you can get rp ,,we would wire so no rp was present when an adaptor used that way. In addition we had British built vans on the fleet with 3 pin plugs so Rp was an issue with them.

Easiest remedy was just to swop wires over on the ehu cable , but on some of the Foreign vans for the reasons that you mention it wasn't uncommon individual sockets were wired RP.

In the context of a Motorhome, and French boxes a good chance of RP,  To correct it is quite simple make up a separate fly lead between camp site box and ehu cable.

Our technical bosses were with Trev on this topic, Considering holiday accommodation, and the inquisitive nature of little fingers, They wanted the vans correct polarity when used normally.  

Channa


----------



## runnach (Apr 12, 2017)

Re the OP's problem. For my money you have a loose or poor connection somewhere. 

I would start with the ehu cable, check that both the male female connectors are connected and clean ( I have moisture ingress before now giving a bad/no contact)

I would use a multimeter to check on the ehu cable you have continuity, the slightest nick in the cable can be a problem. ( borrowing a separate cable saves 15 mins on this part)

I would as others have said and possibly the culprit check that the socket going into to your van nothing has come loose it does happen, I had it on my own van.

My own way of going about things which I did on the statics ( I am not saying it is right but worked for me)  Is once you are happy the cables and connections are good. Switch off all the mcb's and rcd. Switch the rcd on ..and switch on the mcb's one by one. At this stage you should have electric . If the mcb should trip the rcd that circuit is the issue. It could be sockets water heater fridge etc.

I apologise if I sound Granny trying to suck eggs. But from the problem described , the remedy and checking process needs to be robust and logical, We all know it is going to be something simple to fix, I just think in times like this it pays to be methodical in fault finding

Channa

pP.s probably not helped but my two penneth


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 12, 2017)

*yes*



channa said:


> Re the OP's problem. For my money you have a loose or poor connection somewhere.
> 
> I would start with the ehu cable, check that both the male female connectors are connected and clean ( I have moisture ingress before now giving a bad/no contact)
> 
> ...



And it is on topic lol


----------



## Cass (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks guys for all your advice, it turned out to be the lead,  so were back up and running again, and thanks again to  Alf for offering to cross the border into Rotherham to help out.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the update, it's always good to know the outcome.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes these can be specially ordered as and aside as far as I am aware Romahome fit these as standard well at least the 2 I have owned had them fitted and I had to order extra breakers for additional items I installed.

But as a dearer option RCDBOs are available to fit in standard UK consumer units these  are far better but obviously dearer.
These are a Double Pole individual RCD and Circuit breaker combined the benefit is only the circuit involved trips the breaker and everything else stays powered up. They are the same size as a standard MCB but slightly taller. Double Pole 13a socket outlet are becoming more popular and most electrical wholesalers now keep these in stock.

The difference in your and our electrical regs is another issue and not easily resolved.

Alf


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 17, 2017)

Can someone explain what the advantage of a DP MCB would be in a motorhome mains wiring circuit, whether the polarity was reversed or not?[/QUOTE]

I stand to be corrected, but I think the benefit of a DP MCB is to do with earthing, or lack of. If a (correctly wired) SP MCB were to trip, then the neutral is only at zero volts if the installation is properly earthed. Both live and neutral come from a transformer and the neutral voltage can depend on what type of transformer and whether the earth in your MH is at the same PD as the earth at the transformer (it need not be - in some installations the home's earth is via a rod in the ground not via the electricity supply). Or a dodgy earth might mean it wasn't. In this situation I think it's possible an RCD might not work correctly, especially if the human is a much lower impedance to earth than the dodgy electrical earth or there is neutral to earth fault. In this case, you might wish for a DP MCB.

But I think we need a 'proper' electrician to explain properly. This is just what I've worked out.


----------



## harrow (Apr 17, 2017)

MarkJ said:


> Can someone explain what the advantage of a DP MCB would be in a motorhome mains wiring circuit, whether the polarity was reversed or not?



I stand to be corrected, but I think the benefit of a DP MCB is to do with earthing, or lack of. If a (correctly wired) SP MCB were to trip, then the neutral is only at zero volts if the installation is properly earthed. Both live and neutral come from a transformer and the neutral voltage can depend on what type of transformer and whether the earth in your MH is at the same PD as the earth at the transformer (it need not be - in some installations the home's earth is via a rod in the ground not via the electricity supply). Or a dodgy earth might mean it wasn't. In this situation I think it's possible an RCD might not work correctly, especially if the human is a much lower impedance to earth than the dodgy electrical earth or there is neutral to earth fault. In this case, you might wish for a DP MCB.

But I think we need a 'proper' electrician to explain properly. This is just what I've worked out.[/QUOTE]

DP MCB will disconnect the neutral wire, the advantage being IF there is a fault on the neutral wire, for example neutral to earth fault then that breaker can remain OFF and everything else can be switched back on.

For example if a neutral earth fault occurs at night in the dark everything goes off and electric lights can only be restored by disconnecting wires.

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

UK Supply and Wiring Regulations Forbid the Earth to any Motor Caravan or Caravan be taken from the supply network.
Any supply ( ie Hook Up supply ) to a Motor Caravan or Caravan must be via an Earth Spike these are the Supply Undertaking Regulations and the BS7671 or 17th Edition Wiring Regulations any supply to the said vehicles is treated as a special location.

Even at home you should not connect your hook up lead to a standard UK supply.

In my case my external 16a socket is wired with an earth from my supply in the cable ( to protect the cable ) at the socket the earth is isolated and the socket earth connected to an earth spike adjacent to the socket.

Alf




harrow said:


> I stand to be corrected, but I think the benefit of a DP MCB is to do with earthing, or lack of. If a (correctly wired) SP MCB were to trip, then the neutral is only at zero volts if the installation is properly earthed. Both live and neutral come from a transformer and the neutral voltage can depend on what type of transformer and whether the earth in your MH is at the same PD as the earth at the transformer (it need not be - in some installations the home's earth is via a rod in the ground not via the electricity supply). Or a dodgy earth might mean it wasn't. In this situation I think it's possible an RCD might not work correctly, especially if the human is a much lower impedance to earth than the dodgy electrical earth or there is neutral to earth fault. In this case, you might wish for a DP MCB.
> 
> But I think we need a 'proper' electrician to explain properly. This is just what I've worked out.



DP MCB will disconnect the neutral wire, the advantage being IF there is a fault on the neutral wire, for example neutral to earth fault then that breaker can remain OFF and everything else can be switched back on.

For example if a neutral earth fault occurs at night in the dark everything goes off and electric lights can only be restored by disconnecting wires.

:banana::banana::banana::banana:[/QUOTE]


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 17, 2017)

From what i have read the transformer on a campsite must be a full isolation type,so a earth spike would be required and as others have said it should be the same at home though im sure all dont me included.
Im sure mr stingy thing will be along soon to put us all right.:idea-007:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

You don't need a special transformer Trev you use the normal mains supply but don't use the earth connection this must be via an earth spike at the incoming supply point.

Alf





trevskoda said:


> From what i have read the transformer on a campsite must be a full isolation type,so a earth spike would be required and as others have said it should be the same at home though im sure all dont me included.
> Im sure mr stingy thing will be along soon to put us all right.:idea-007:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 17, 2017)

Alf said:


> You don't need a special transformer Trev you use the normal mains supply but don't use the earth connection this must be via an earth spike at the incoming supply point.
> 
> Alf



Easy sorted will do alf,i will install a sep plug unit marked as such thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

This statement is wrong both The Electricity Supply Regulations and BS7671 ( The 17th Edition Wiring Regulations )
State No PME supply may be used to supply any motor caravan or caravan wherever it may be parked or any caravan park it is a specific requirement.

Please amend your post 58 this quote was not made by me it was Harrow in post 51

All too many experts post on electrical queries with no real qualification to do so 

Alf






hairydog said:


> In a caravan or motorhome, the wiring can be providing a PME but as soon as you step onto the ground outside, there is the risk of an earth potential difference with the ground. Hence the ground spike. Most people simply use a 30ma RCD socket at home. At a site, the installation would use earth spikes anyway: cheaper and easier.


----------



## harrow (Apr 17, 2017)

Alf said:


> This statement is wrong both The Electricity Supply Regulations and BS7671 ( The 17th Edition Wiring Regulations )
> State No PME supply may be used to supply any motor caravan or caravan wherever it may be parked or any caravan park it is a specific requirement.
> 
> Please amend your post 58 this quote was not made by me it was Harrow in post 51
> ...



Not me, it came from post 50.

:heart::heart::heart:

TT or TN-S but not PME


----------



## runnach (Apr 17, 2017)

You raise an interesting point, French regs re radials no rings nicely illustrates how we differ in regulations.

I wonder why it is ,there seems a lack of harmony considering that in the world of gas and Leisure accommodation vehicles we are all working to the same standards nowadays. i.e EN1949 ( although the Italians slow on the uptake)

In reality I could work for Willerby/ Swift in Hull, cross the channel become your neighbour and language issues aside be working to the same rules. Electricity a different world 

Channa


----------



## MarkJ (Apr 17, 2017)

harrow said:


> Not me, it came from post 50.
> 
> :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> TT or TN-S but not PME



Post 50? That's me. In my defence I did say we needed a proper electrician to explain it.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 17, 2017)

I have no proper training in anything but still alive and willing to learn.:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

ESQCR regulations - as these are a "Statutory Instrument" of the UK parliament, that makes them law.


Protective multiple earthing
9.—(1) This regulation applies to distributors’ low voltage networks in which the neutral
and protective functions are combined.
(2) In addition to the neutral with earth connection required under regulation 8(3)(b) a
distributor shall ensure that the supply neutral conductor is connected with earth at—
(a) a point no closer to the distributor’s source of voltage (as measured along the
distributing main) than the junction between that distributing main and the service
line which is most remote from the source; and
(b) such other points as may be necessary to prevent, so far as is reasonably practicable,
the risk of danger arising from the supply neutral conductor becoming open circuit.
(3) Paragraph (2)(a) shall only apply where the supply neutral conductor of the service line
referred to in paragraph (2)(a) is connected to the protective conductor of a consumer’s
installation.
(4*) The distributor shall not connect his combined neutral and protective conductor to any
metalwork in a caravan or boat.

Alf
*


harrow said:


> Not me, it came from post 50.
> 
> :heart::heart::heart:
> 
> TT or TN-S but not PME


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

*MCB's*

There is nothing in UK wiring regulation to ban the use of double pole circuit breakers, the only advantage of these are better circuit isolation in the event of an earth fault.

My own preference in a UK dwelling  would be to use RCDBO's for each circuit the benefit being each circuit having its own RCD therefore only the relevant circuit being isolated in an earth fault and not tripping the whole installation.

While UK regulations don't ask for DP circuit breakers doubling the cost of consumer units is unlikely to happen if not required by regulation.

in a Motor Caravan all appliances are normally  protected by a Double Pole Isolator therefore giving full isolation to all appliances most convertors use Double Pole sockets so if turned off full isolation is given to all plugged in appliances ( These can be unplugged as well ).Some UK convertors already use double pole circuit breakers in motor caravans.

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 17, 2017)

Quote now deleted by the OP was in your post No 51 and attributed to me 

Alf 

_DP MCB will disconnect the neutral wire, the advantage being IF there is a fault on the neutral wire, for example neutral to earth fault then that breaker can remain OFF and everything else can be switched back on.

For example if a neutral earth fault occurs at night in the dark everything goes off and electric lights can only be restored by disconnecting wires._


----------

